

No, I'm not giving you my Google password - nailer
http://www.venturecake.com/no-im-not-giving-you-my-google-password/
A year after Google released their account authentication system, why are sites still asking for passwords that most users don't even give their loved ones?
======
c1sc0
Most people don't know / care. It seems only the technically inclined &
paranoid lose sleep over this. Until somebody they know gets hit by identity
theft, that is ...

------
steve
> Most people don't even share their passwords with their spouses - why would
> they give it to an third party website on the internet?

websites on the net won't withhold sex for three days because I said emailed
an ex.

More seriously, it's obvious why no one follows his recomendation. Not only is
google's page and extra step, but it's intimidating as hell!

<http://www.venturecake.com/images/google_authentication.png>

I don't see an easy way to fix this problem while letting these sites keep the
high percentage of people releasing their contact lists.

~~~
nailer
The 'This website has not registered with Google' is only true for websites
that haven't registered with Google - which mine has not.

It would go away for sites that have registered with Google - which I don't
think would be too hard. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any sites that used
Google authentication at all. I think this probably has something to do with
the whole 'why bother supporting every proprietary identity scheme' thing.

------
portLAN
Facebook has extensive dossiers that its users unwisely volunteered and I
predict it is all going to end in tears.

John Connor is not a Facebook user.

------
uuilly
That was as far as I got on the facebook signup.

